# 4 coyotes called in with foxpro fawn in distress



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

This video has some shed hunting in it too so sorry if that's not you were looking for. Anyway, I've had some luck using the fawn in distress call with coyotes. I even called in a lion with it as well.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

About 35 seconds into the clip one coyote is easy to see. the other 2 are on the left down lower and one up front in the sage brush.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

nice video there. I have a brother that lives in blanding and i have been trying to find time to get d$own there and hunt some of that area


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nicely done! What is your rifle setup?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow! Sheds,coyotes, and RAPTOR!!!!! I officially wish I was dead now. You guys are my hero.... You gave away your spot on a public forum... It's ok though not everyone has the means to get there...


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

I shoot a Tikka T3 22-250. It's lightweight and seems to kill things when I pull the trigger, so it's been good so far. And, I did give away one of my spots. I do that sometimes. Everyone deserves to find a good horn every now and then right?


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

Cool video, you could have put a few more seconds of the raptor in the vid, best looking truck ever made. I drive a Chev, don't laugh it could happen to you too. Keep the vids comin!


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

EmptyNet,

I'd take a 1980 Chevy Silverado. The Raptor is a cool truck though too. Truth is that any truck is awesome as long as it's a TRUCK.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Matt...... you really came to the forum with a lot to offer. Thanks for sharing!

I have NEVER seen that many sheds before. Let alone lying on the ground next to each other. I'll usually find one and then another 50-100 yards away.

Well done 8)


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

nice video!


----------



## th3hunt3r.101 (Dec 7, 2010)

Wow, thjat was an awesome video, thanks alot for posting it! Now i am jealous. Am trying to get some made for and of my hunting club out of stockton! Hope they can be nearly as good!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Enjoy your videos! Keep them coming!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Great editing! Subscribed. 





P.S, you need more hunting vids! :mrgreen:


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey guys, thanks. (th3hunt3r) Good luck out in Stockton. Best way to get good footage is have a guy who is willing to just film and not hunt. If you give him a choice he will always hunt.


----------

